

Show HN: Volley - mimurchison
http://volleyit.co

======
tannerc
What exactly is Volley? It's not very clear as to what the purpose is from
this page alone, and I couldn't find any links to learn more.

Why would I signup for something based on one line of text?

~~~
mimurchison
Volley gets you introductions to people you're looking for. We do this by
helping you connect with people over actionable requests (Eg. “Looking to grab
coffee with a developer for advice around building a NodeJS API”). These
requests are sent to and acted on by a community built of your existing
contacts and their contacts. By completing requests, the user gains karma
(similar model to stack overflow) that could be spent on things like featured
requests (think: featured listing on ebay) or held for community status.

~~~
tannerc
Sounds excellent, why don't you say this on the site?

------
mimurchison
>What is Volley?

Volley gets you introductions to people you’re looking for. We do this by
making it easy for you to send a request out to your network and for this
request to propagate across your network’s network.

Currently this network is made up of your gmail contacts, but we'll be
enabling you to add contacts from other networks in the future. Volley is a
desktop web platform currently. After over 700 successful introductions
facilitated in just over 3 weeks, we're shifting our focus to build Volley on
mobile.

------
Dorian-Marie
Love the interface, but the landing page should be more informative.

Maybe experiment with showing the cards before actually giving my email.

Like by questions, Steve Jobs asks me what's my name, I give it, ... Same for
email, gmail, ...

BTW, I post it here because I couldn't post an answer to your card.

~~~
mimurchison
Thanks for the feedback. It's clear that we need to communicate more about
what Volley does prior to asking you to sign-up. To date, this hasn't been an
issue and our thinking was that people were intrigued by the limited copy on
the landing page, signing up to learn more. In retrospect, it's likely that
those who have signed up to date have had a little more context about what
Volley is since many signups are coming through referrals.

------
dewey
Took me a while to realise that I should click on the tiny icon in the bottom
left corner to see an example on what a profile will look like. (I didn't even
know it's a site for profile up to that point) I would at least add a short
description or tagline to the landing page.

~~~
mimurchison
Your comment really underscores the need for us to be far more descriptive in
our landing page about what Volley does. Our assumption that our limited copy
is alluring has been clearly invalidated.

------
RobotCaleb
What if I only have a first name?

Why are the profile images so large for such a small little circle being
displayed? (on the sign-up page)

~~~
RobotCaleb
As I fill out information why is there a circle next to my typed information?
Is it portraying some information via color? If so, it's lost on me (and many
other color blind people, presumably)

I filled out the three text fields and clicked to sign up without gmail and it
said "Issues with information below". But they all have information?

What's the plus sign for? It seems to want me to upload a file. For what
purpose?

~~~
mimurchison
\+ sign is to choose a profile picture, which also changes the background of
the landing page. The circles within the text fields are color confirmation
states, turning green when the string you've entered is a complete name,
email, etc.

Thanks for bringing to light the shortcomings of color confirmation; we should
have text confirmation states instead.

Sorry about the confusion! I'd love to walk you through things if you're up
for it. Just shoot me an email at mike [at] volleyit.co

------
RobotCaleb
So, uh, what is it?

"Create a Request, Get Introduced & Pay it Forward"

Oh, that's what it is. Wait, what is it?

------
francoismathieu
Great work guys, onboarding is well done, I started using the product only 5
minutes in.

------
RobotCaleb
How do I integrate gmail after signing up without?

------
yatoomy
good site, room for improvement

~~~
mimurchison
Thanks - our major priority is to build Volley for mobile. We designed the
experience with mobile in mind from the beginning but sought to validate on
the web. I'd welcome your suggestions for improvements

~~~
yatoomy
linkedin integration

~~~
mimurchison
coming soon!

------
mikeschmidt
DOPE AS FUCK!!!

~~~
yatoomy
oh Mike, whata goof

